# Found an eerie pic of Vancouver from Cpypress Bowl



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Pretty spoooky.


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Pretty spoooky.


Pretty Awesome. Sick Pic


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a pretty kick ass pic TT. Good find. :thumbsup:


----------

